# clomid & OPK's/FM help please!!



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi there,

When AF arrives (anyday now) I have clomid 50mg to start taking cd1-5.  Does the CB digi OPK's ad CB Fertillty Monitor work to detect OV despite what some of the small print says?

Also, in terms of follicle tracking what cd would you suggest I go? as I am paying privately I want to keep those to a minimum.

Thanks in advance for any words of wisdom!

Happy Easter!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

OPKs don't detect ovulation, they detect the LH surge before ovulation...you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours after a +ve OPK.  

Only scans and progesterone tests can confirm ovulation.

If you have PCOS then this may effect the reliability of OPKs....and clomid can also effect OPKs so if you are going to use them then wait at least 5 or so days after taking last clomid pill before using.

If you're having tracking scans then I'd say have one around cd12 as this should give a good idea of developing follicle and possibly when you're going to ovulate.....however, shouldn't it down to your consultant to be deciding when you have the scans.  When I was on clomid few years ago, it was up to my consultant what day I had the scan (we were paying privately too)....I ovulate naturally but was on clomid to boost (ie release more eggs) and always ovulate cd14/15 so perhaps easier for him to determine with me.

I would discuss all this with your consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Natasha for your quick response and to my CD1 post.... just as I thought!!  I will be taking clomid same reason as you...

I am actually seeing my private OB that I used with DS, he actually saw me when I mc in december 2 days before i had my early scan booked and is helping me as NHS fertility docs have written me off having conceived and mc even though it took me almost a year to get that bfp and since having ds my periods have gone from 5 days super heavy to 1-2 days light, long story.....

anyway, we did a month of follicle tracking last month and the first 2-3 didn't say much other than i had one follie on right and good ut lining.... so really trying to keep costs down if possible, but of course will go in as much as needed. i usually ov around cd16-20 so does clomid bring ov forward? 

How did you get on with clomid?

anyway, thanks so much for your words of widsom and speedy response...

x


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

oh, i just wanted to add, with my follie tracking last month.... 

i had a positive OPK and Peak on the sunday, had a scan monday 3pm ad follie was 19mm not burst yet, i temp on FF and it pulled sunday as my OV day although I know for a fact OV did not occur sunday or monday!! so it's all just so confusing plus cd 1 on FF is a day before cd1 on my FM....    oh well.... once AF arrives it will be a new cycle and i feel good'ish that i have the clomid as finally am doing something....

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

They usually look for a follicle to be minimum of around 18mm before rupturing to ensure good healthy mature egg...if smaller (or bigger than around 26+mm) then may be too immature or too old/mature for good fertilisation...so if you had +ve OPK on the Sunday and scan on Monday afternoon showed follicle of 19mm then that sounds about right.

I wouldn't hold too much with charting your temps on the other website (we don't include links to the other FF site on here !!) as they use average 28 day cycle with luteal phase of 14 days...and complete myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days !

Fingers crossed the clomid helps you....and no, it doesn't necessarily bring ovulation forward...mine went unchanged completely whilst I was on it...all it did was regulate my cycles again....I'd always been 28 days but then after 2 early miscarriages - naturally conceived - alternate months started to go a bit longer so was prescribed clomid for that, as well as to boost, and it regulated them to 30/31 days but ovulation stayed same cd14/15 so just longer luteal phases...and has carried on like that since.  I took 6mths of clomid in 2005 and responded well....2 or 3 eggs released every month but no BFP despite conceiving 3 times naturally beforehand.  I'm now currently on my 6th IVF treatment cycle (4th fresh cycle but have also had 2 FETs - frozen embryo transfer - which resulted in another 2 chemical pgs/early mc's)....if you read the pink writing under each members post you'll be able to read a bit of history about them and if you click on their usernames it will take you to their profiles where can read more)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Natasha! really sorry to hear about all your struggles and mc's, it is truly devastating, but I am glad to see that you are a moving forward keep on trying type of gal....  

When i hit reply, unfortutely your pink info does not show up, so really sorry about that!

good luck to you on this ivf cycle, sending you lots of baby dust!  

xxx


----------



## JandS (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

Just wanted to add that I am certain the CB fertility monitor still worked for me on Clomid. I've just finished my first (unsuccessful) cycle on Clomid which I am taking for the same reason as you. My body was giving me all the usual ovulation signals just before the monitor went to peak which is always the way in hapens with me. I was also worried that it may not work while on Clomid but it certainly seemed too. I also use some really cheap sticks which I get off Ebay and they also detected the LH surge at the same time.

Good Luck

Jo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Yes, OPKs should work when you're on clomid but the clomid may effect the results if used too soon after taking the last pill.

"Q: Does Clomid cause problems with OPKs?

A: Clomid (Serophene/clomiphene citrate) can cause a false positive in OPKs if taken too soon after finishing the prescription. According to most of the manufacturers you should wait at least 3 days before using an OPK. If you take Clomid days 3-7 you can begin testing on day 10. If you take it 5-9, you should wait until day 12"

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/opk.html

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

